# YoYo Fishing Reel



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Nov 25, 2018)

For those of you that do some wilderness living these things are worth their weight in gold. YoYo fishing reels. Probably Illegal to use but they work damn good. set it, then go about doing other things, go back later and check it to see if you got some food.


----------



## rustyshackleford541 (Nov 26, 2018)

thats pretty neat. how well do they work? and how sturdy are they?


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Nov 26, 2018)

They work great. A primitive version is this-- 
_Link: https://youtu.be/StT-XF5wV3A_​
automatic fish snare. This is the one snare I have used more than any other.


----------

